# Newbie needs help with Browning 9mm Signature Model



## Lakejimmyjon (Sep 24, 2012)

I am trying to help my sister (new widow) with some handguns her husband owned. The gun in question is a Belgium made Browning 9mm Signature model. My questions are; how old is this gun and approximate value? I would say it is in good condition with a small amount of pitting on right side. Thanks for any help.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Just punch up Browning 9mm signature, and Wilkepedia will tell you all about it...................


----------

